# Anybody willing to drive athens - epidavros



## MDUK (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm coming to Greece tomorrow, I am going to struggle to fit what i am bringing out in the car. I had arranged a local taxi to come up but he has just said he can't make it. 

so i am offering 80 euros for someone to meet me at Athens airport tomorrow at noon, take my suitcases/bags to palea epidavros.

please let me know ASAP if you are willing to do that, thanks.


----------

